# Bitless options?



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry if this topic has been done to death - I did try searching up past forums but only found debates and arguments. 

I've decided I definitely want to go bitless for training my mare, but I have a few questions. My personal thought is that it would make more sense to start bitless and move on to bitted, if I ever decide to go further than 'just for fun' with her, which probably won't happen.  If it matters, she's a small draft horse, but really I don't think it should.
My other question is which types of bitless bridles do you suggest and why? I have studied the crap out of bits and how they work and why - but am just now getting into learning about bitless bridles, so if you can explain the mechanics of it that would be fantastic.
I was looking at the Dr. Cook's and really like that one, rode a few of our lesson horses in one and they were amazing! But some parts of it looked pinchy - and the whole point is to avoid pain. What are some other types of bitless bridles, I will probably ride direct reining, I may eventually teach her neck reining for the heck of it, but my natural inclination is to direct rein. 

Thank you all for being willing to go through this topic again.  But I couldn't find very many solid suggestions or any good reasons for why those were suggested. Just a whole lot of debates about whether or not to go bitless.


----------



## VersatileHorse (Jun 26, 2012)

At home I ride in a halter and barrel reins. I do it because I'm trying to make my mare softer in the mouth and also to avoid pain. At a show I ride her in a BL Reiner (western) and a loose ring snaffle (english) I don't like to use harsh bits because I don't want her to rely on my reins and ignore my leg signals. I herd you can make a bitless bridle out of a regular bridle. I have no idea how but its probably somewhere on the internet. But if one that works for your horse and you like how she works in it then go for it. Always put your horse's needs first


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> My other question is which types of bitless bridles do you suggest and why? I have studied the crap out of bits and how they work and why - but am just now getting into learning about bitless bridles, so if you can explain the mechanics of it that would be fantastic.
> I was looking at the Dr. Cook's and really like that one, rode a few of our lesson horses in one and they were amazing! But some parts of it looked pinchy - and the whole point is to avoid pain. What are some other types of bitless bridles, I will probably ride direct reining, I may eventually teach her neck reining for the heck of it, but my natural inclination is to direct rein.


Personally, I like side pulls. simple, direct comunication with my horse, no gimicks. You pull on the left rein, it pulls on the left side of the side pull, horse goes left.

I have soft hands and my mare is a spirited arabian. She seems to resent preasure on her nose, so I'm currently using a snaffle on her, which she prefers. It is a mild bit, and I have soft hands, so pain is not a factor.

I really, REALLY dislike dr.cooks. Study the way they work. Would you like your whole head being squeezed whenever the rider asks for a stop? not to mention behind the ears and the boney part of a horses jaw, which preasure is being applied to, is fairly sensitive. Every horse I've tried one on has hated it. I watched a horse at a clinic run around with its head in the air trying to get away from the dr cook.

You'll hear both sides of the argument, but I honestly think what works for your horse is the best opption.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I find it funny when everyone says snaffles are mild, some are the softest bits in the world but some snaffles are just horrible. I currently use a french link copper full cheek on her, I prefer full cheek to loose ring cause there's no pinching and it hold the bit in the correct position. 

But thank you for the bitless options!! I read all about the Dr. Cook and fell inlove with it - it sounded so kind and lovely, I tried one on one of the school ponies at a barn I work at, his head was airborn the Whole ride!!! I'll stay away from those, thanks. 
But I just ordered an Indian Hackamore noseband (fits on a normal headstall) one without knots in it. It's got a very soft noseband so I don't think it will bother her nose more than a noseband with a martingale for typical riding (not that she's had one of those). But it also sits higher on the boney part of the nose, not the soft breakable part like SO many other hackamores. I also got one that had metal rings where the pulls slide through so there'll be a smoother more immediate 'realease'. I'll give it a shot and let you all know how it works. Anyone else try them and have any experiences with it? Mine will take a while to arrive (had to special order it for her oversized head!)


----------



## Ironless Horse (Aug 15, 2012)

There's quite a few Bitless Bridles. Horses will tell you what they like and what they do not. Also, take into account the training style an some work better than others depending what your striving for. When in doubt simpler the better. Check out the "Q" Bitless Rope Bridle at ironlesshorse.com
It's a basic sidepull but with cheek bars in a rope halter style. Has an adjustable nose band.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow I just read up about that - it's Very interesting!! I really like the design of it as it isn't all about putting pressure on the soft pressure points of their nose, but distributes it better. I will probably stick with the Indian Hackamore I got, she's going very well in it. I put a nose fuzzy on it to make the nose part less tough, and I got the one with metal rings for the reins to go through, rather than rope loops, so the release of pressure is more immediate. I've only had one instance of her disliking it, which was completely my fault, I was ground driving her and tripped and yanked pretty hard on her poor little face, after that she started tossing her head when I asked her to woah I'd get a whole bunch of head tossing. I'm fairly certain I had bruised her poor little nose, so I stopped once I got her standing calmly without tossing - tried it again a few days later and no head tossing. She did great, she's very responsive and quiet in it, doesn't pull for grass either


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have tried a number of bitless options with my Arab gelding (now retired). He was gelded at the age of 17 and the vet didn't take his wolf teeth at the time, so a bit always clanked on the teeth. Additionally, he just never could get used to one.

We tried a "mechanical hackamore" (bike chain): Weaver Covered Bike Chain Hackamore It definitely has the potential to be "harsh" so it's important to ride with very soft hands. It seemed to be too much for him even with very minimal rein involvement so we moved on to other things.

I also tried a regular Western bosal. Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Royal King Bosal Set with Horse Hair Mecate Reins I had difficulty fitting one and didn't have the money to spend on a good set so I never liked it.

The best thing I found was called an "indian hackamore" on ebay. BITLESS BRIDLE Indian Hackamore Bosal BLACK w/ CHOICE OF NOSE BAND COLOR | eBay I couldn't find the exact one I used but the link I posted gives the general idea. Mine was much softer: no rolled/reinforced noseband: all just soft braided nylon. It worked fantastic and Royale loved it.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

The Indian Hackamore I got was made by the same people you linked too, Bitless Bridle Bosal Indian Hackamore w/ Rings *Choice of Noseband Color* | eBay

I put a nose fuzzy on it, so the noseband wouldn't be so harsh. And I got the one I linked too, because it has metal rings to make the 'release of pressure' more clear, compared to the same hackamore with rope loops.

The other two are interesting, the bike chain one is Way too much IMO. The bosal looks nice enough, but I don't generally neck rein. I can and do with horses that do, but I'm more comfortable direct reining, so Bosals are pretty much out of the question.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I started using a Bosal On my Gelding and we both Love it..
Mine is made by Royal King and a raw hide.. I halso have a leather covered rope one but I purfer the rawhide .. there is a dealer on ebay that sells them for about 50% off retail and they are great


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> . The bosal looks nice enough, but I don't generally neck rein. I can and do with horses that do, but I'm more comfortable direct reining, so Bosals are pretty much out of the question.


 with a Bosal it really is not neck reining I don't know how to explain it but the way we do it is more of a direct riening
I had my trainer work with me to show me how to use correctly


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

In my understanding of a bosal (which isn't much) You can direct rein, but the cues just aren't as clear as something like an indian hackamore or other similar direct reining device. My understanding is that Bosals were designed precisely to teach a horse to neck rein before they are bitted. I could be mistaken, but that's what I've learned.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

this explaines it a little better How to Use a Bosal With Cotton Reins | eHow.com

not exactly but better than I could


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes I think I understand it now - you direct rein left, to turn them right. So essentially if you neck rein, the contact is made on the side of the nose/jaw that the horse needs to turn away from. 

This works well for teaching neck reining, but if I want to turn left, I want to pull the left rein. Not mess with a whole pile of rope and neck touching and all. When my goal is to teach a horse to neck rein I'll consider using one of these though  Thank you that link was very descriptive.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I met Scott Pardum at a Horse Expo and bought one of his bitless riding halters! Love it! It has rings that you can attached your reins to. My Isabella really responds well to it....much better than a bit. He sells them on his website and I think the price is very reasonable. I am about to buy another one!

Advantage Horsemanship


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

My mare came with her Dr. Cooks bridle she goes wonderfully in it. Sometimes I use a eggbutt snaffle on her as well which she doesn't seem to mind ethier. Although she's taken everything I have thrown at her I stride sweet little thing ... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I have trained horses in a traditional hackamore for about 18 years now and I would highly recommend them to anyone wanting to ride without a bit. Having said that though I will more than happily admit my complete ignorance about any other bitless bridles; I have never use anything other than a hackamore. I originally began using a hackamore because I was a bit naïve and figured bits were cruel, but as I learned more, particularly about bridle training horses, I came to learn that, on the whole, most things used on a horse are only as cruel as the person using it. 
The reason I like using hackamores is because if you use them in the californio style they are an entire system for training a horse which will allow you to start off with a baby that has never been touched all the way to a good going cow horse; and eventually into a full bridle, if you wanted. I have found that using a hackamore also makes you a lot more aware of what you are doing with the reins and, for me at least, a lot better on a horse in general. 
There are a lot of misconceptions about them, like the idea that they are cruel, or that you can't direct rein the horse with them, these are both incorrect, as are ideas about thicker, stiffer, bosals being harsh, they are only harsh if the person using them has harsh hands and if you want to hackamore train your horse the aim is to be as soft as is humanly possible. 
As for describing the mechanics of them there isn't enough room here; and besides, though the methods and the principals behind their use is consistent, the actual way you handle them, not to mention the type of bosal and mecate you use in them, will change in line with the level of refinement the horse is at in its training. But if you were interested in a life times worth of very rewarding horse riding I would totally recommend a hackamore. Reading _Hackamore Reinsman_ by Ed Connell is a good place to start.


----------



## HighstepperLove (Aug 6, 2012)

Curious about how you guys are doing with the Indian Hackamore. I just ordered one from a local maker for my high-strung TWH mare that hates all bits. Is it going well so far? I looked into different types of hackamores and bosals and liked the idea of this the best.. my biggest concern is stopping her in it. She's got a lot of "go"...


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

My mare is wonderful in it! I'm getting one for my pony for driving soon  i was teaching a riding lesson and needed to school a horse before the lesson, but her bridle was being used by another horse - i had brought my indian hackamore to show my coworkers. I tried the indian hackamore in the new horse, a percher standardbred cross - old amish cart horse whi until recently didn't know how to ride. I tried first on the ground, she gave in both directions quietly and backed up with it- so i hopped on. She was perfect! Better than bitted as she has a lump on her toungue from a tongue twitch in her past life. 

My only warning, i used it on my mare for line-driving and i tripped over a pole, yanked on it pretty hard and she spent the rest of the day head tossing. Horse's noses are very delicate, so be careful not to accidently use to much or you can bruise them like i did >.<
i put a nose fuzzy on mine so it's even softer now but she still gives very well. Make sure to get the type where the strap you attach the reins to runs through a metal loop not the rope loop, the metal loop gives a more immediate release of pressure, the rope gets sticky.
Et me know what you think when you get it!


----------



## HighstepperLove (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback! Can't wait to get it and try it out!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I also use a Dr. Cook's, and my horse and I both like it a lot.
He goes really well in it.


----------



## MissKingBoo (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey I'm not sure if you are still interested in other bridles, but there is also the micklem multibridle. It has 5 settings and can be used as a lunge cavesson, a regular bridle, and 3 different bittless bridles, from mild to strong(a sidepull, a cross under... and I forget the 3rd one...) It also has an interesting design where it is formed around the horse's skull from the inside out where it works to avoid sensitive nerves that apparently make a horse rub his head after workouts. Here's a link: Welcome to William Micklem's Rambo Multibridle

(sorry my first time posting a link on this forum, I'm not sure if that worked)

Another natural thing you could do if you're completely natural and therefore kind of crazy; you could try a cordeo, or neckrope. That is bridless riding as your cues come not just from the cordeo, but your entire body as well using weight shifts, subtle cues, and verbal cues. And a lot of people think you can't do anything without a bit, but that isn't true. If you search bridless riding on youtube(or I can post links), there's this amazing user named Bonvaus(something like that), and his horse Bon Voyage can do tempi-changes bridless! And he's just one example  Okay sorry, I totally just wrote a novel, I hope I helped somehow? And I also hope that everything goes well with your girl!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh that looks really neat! I'll have to look into that! I really like riding bitless for this particular horse, I'm not crazy natural, I just want to use the least amount of pressure needed. But at the same time, I want her used to everything. I thought of the cordeo neck strap and I think later once she's fully trained I'll look into advancing to that, but until then. She's a very spooky horse and I'd like to be able to help her calm herself, which without a bridle that would be difficult. And I do realize that many bitless options are more severe than some mild bits, but I'm looking for more mild bitless options, so far the Indian Hackamore has been working very well


----------



## FrancesB (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's a link that describes several different styles of bitless bridles and how they work. From what I have seen, different styles suit different horses, sometimes you have to try a couple of different ones to find one they really like. I am using LightRider bridles which have a chinstrap and my horses seem to quite like those.

Natural Horse World Bitless Bridles

Speaking of riding with a cordeo, I inspired by this rider and the connection she has with herhorse, I thik they are amazing.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there, Glad to hear you found a solution for you & your mare. I had many of the same concerns as you when going bitless and was not satisfied with what was on the market. Too much pressure, too slow to release, unclear communication and (for me) too expensive. My solution was to make my own 

I have a blog & website with more detailed info if you are still interested.

Home - Rydem Bitless

Rydem Bitless


----------



## xxxxxxxxSocalgirl (Aug 22, 2012)

I use a rope hackamore which has strategically placed knots to assist in better "brakes" with nose pressure. I also like that i could customize colors with this tack. 

Custom Rope Hackamore Bitless Bridle Extra Knots by KnotJustRope


----------



## averylilly (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr cook is nice.But the first year a had my gelding i just use a halter! Works the same and cheper.If you have never rode her bitless dif had someone with you in case she/he desides they dont want to stop! I know a halter dose not hurt them because my horse would have let me know loud and clear if it did. Good luck!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I ride my mare in a sidepull but its only an attachment. I use a normal headstall and the side pull noseband part just attachs to the headstall. It's made out of yacht rope. Really nifty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

*I use the...*



PunksTank said:


> I'm so sorry if this topic has been done to death - I did try searching up past forums but only found debates and arguments.
> 
> I've decided I definitely want to go bitless for training my mare, but I have a few questions. My personal thought is that it would make more sense to start bitless and move on to bitted, if I ever decide to go further than 'just for fun' with her, which probably won't happen.  If it matters, she's a small draft horse, but really I don't think it should.
> My other question is which types of bitless bridles do you suggest and why? I have studied the crap out of bits and how they work and why - but am just now getting into learning about bitless bridles, so if you can explain the mechanics of it that would be fantastic.
> ...


Nurtural Horse: The Better Bitless Bridle
I've had my mare for over 7yrs. now, she is now 10. She was trained in a bit but I rode her for three years just with her rope halter and found she was just as responsive without the bit. Then a friend let me try out her nutural bridle and I really liked it......i still ride just with the halter at times.....


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I honestly don't see the difference between nurtural and dr cook? 

Maybe I am ignorant...?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I do wish all threads could stick to people sharing their opinions and experience without feeling the need to attack other posters who have a different opinion - this one is so nice and civilised!!!!

We've been using a Doctor Cook with great results on a very forward going mare who has a slightly odd short mouth that seems to allow her to easily get the tongue over the bit which she began to do and became a habit that involves a lot of head tossing. A flash strap stops her but that irritates her
I think that the clue to anything like this working is that they are responsive to nose pressure to start with on the ground so the lightest pull they are going to stop - if you need to haul on the Dr Cook it will tighten up and pinch and then not get a good result.
We've also used an english hackamore on her - its got more 'stop' in it so I think I prefer it for trails, the shanks are way shorter than US ones and has a sheepskin noseband that we added more too. They.were designed for the UK market so work as a side pull
I tried the Dr Cook on my pinto last night and I'd say she was happier in that than in the plain snaffle but she's had something happen to her in the past to make her very uneasy with contact with a bit. Again - she stops at the lightest pressure so no 'squeezing'
I think something on the lines of a leather headcollar with sidepull attachments would work fine with my two if it fitted snugly - which is the advantage of the Dr Cook
The test comes when something spooks them on the trail or the roads and pushes them out of their comfort zone. Even the best trained horses aren't robots and perfect 100% of the time


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally I am able to read some posts LOL Every time I've tried to go through the different forums it won't open the posts people have made!
I agree it's nice to talk to people without people getting upset just because you don't agree with what they've written.....will have to check back later, heading to town to shop YUCK!


----------

